# Anyone Out Sucking Up the Leaves Yet?



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi,

I was just out sucking up the leaves and made a web page with some pictures.

If you want to take a look, the page is here:

http://d.spicher.home.comcast.net/10/16/leaf_day.htm

Is anyone else out there sucking them up with a real machine?

-Deere


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Deere,
I probably have more leaves in my yard than on your whole block. I put the Power Flow Bagger on and started sucking two weeks ago. However, my oaks have yet to drop a majority of their leaves nor have the willows or Bradford Pear. Maples, Ash and Poplars are about bare. In Darien we don't have a city suck-up for leaves like you Napervillians however, I believe we pay lower taxes!!


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

Not only do they have a sucker upper machine, but they drive around in some beautiful diesel Ford tandem axel trucks. Some nice sidewalk-style John Deere leaf pushers, etc. 

Taxes are way out of control, the city has awesome trucks and equiptment. I think we pay about 50 cents per leaf for the pickup. 

Ah, it's all fun! 

-Deere


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Right now, I'm stealing bags of leaves off the curb ALL OVER TOWN.....


I'm ripping out my sandy yard, Rototilling in all the leaves I can find, and fencing it in for the winter. In the spring, will get a herd of Cows or Clydesdales (or possibly Drunk Yoopers) to relieve themselves continuously on my yard.

Then I'll replant the grass!



*A new way of Composting...*


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Tractorguy,
Be careful about letting too many Drunkin Yoopers loose in your yard since I hear they excrete dandelions from all that home fermented hooch they make.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

I think ONE yooper will be sufficient.... They *"Excrete"* a LOT!!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

The leaves havn't really been falling much here about mid November. Then they start falling heavy.
Jody:usa:


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Our trees are always naked by Halloween Time, and usually surrounded with snow by Thanksgiving, although it was 60's and sunny last TurkeyDay... VERY unusual though!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

My philosophy on leaves is "The Lord giveth, the Lord taketh away". I use a sweeper a little on my mom's yard, but my yard, the winds of winter seem to take them away. Maybe it's because during my lawn maintenance days, I swept and hauled leaves by the truck load every day. Most of them ended up in my compost pile to be used later in my garden. I got the soil in that garden to look like and feel like chocolate cake, until the state of NJ took it for a highway project. First thing the contractor did after NJ took possession of my mom's old house was scoop all the soil out of the garden and haul it off.


----------



## Jay_NJ (Sep 16, 2003)

The Cart is Cooking!


----------



## deereflugel (Sep 18, 2003)

*sucking up the leaves*

I started last weekend, with my jury rigged lawn vaccum using my JD 318, a 5 hp Briggs mounted on the back with an EZE vac impeller taking the leaves off the deck and blowing them into a trailor that holds 43 bushel of chopped leaves. I filled it 3 times from my 7/8 acre yard with more oak, hickory, walnut, etc trees than I care for. Oh well, the rig does a good job, and I get get all kinds of stares from passersby.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I started at least three weekends ago and probably won't stop picking em up for another three weeks. I have the Agrifab Mow n Vac so picking up leaves isn't that bad. Only tough part is finding a home for the millions of leaves that I pick up.


----------

